# Brush Size Shortcut in Photoshop on Mac



## KongKurs

I've read that many use the square bracket keys as a shortcut to up- or downsize the brush in Photoshop, but my brand new MacBook Pro doesn't have these square bracket keys (dunno why, maybe because of the Danish keyboard layout)..

Does anyone know how to perform this shortcut some other way?


----------



## KmH

Open Photoshop. Press F1. When *Adobe Community Help* pops up, scroll down and click on "Keyboard shortcuts" > "Default keyboard shortcuts", scroll down to and click on "Keys for the Brush panel".


----------



## Peano

KongKurs said:


> Does anyone know how to perform this shortcut some other way?



You can go to Edit > Keyboard Shortcuts > Tools. Scroll down that menu and you'll see 
two shortcuts for "Decrease brush size" and "Increase brush size." You can define new 
shortcut keys there, whatever keys you prefer.


----------

